# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Модераторы форума

## Д.Срибный

Новый модератор на нашем форуме - Nazar.
Прошу любить и жаловать  :Wink:

----------


## Любомирский

Хм, с назначением!

----------


## Owl

А куда Касатка делся? Давно не видно..

----------


## fulcrum

Не, кстати, вчера заходил на форум, Касатка был в списке присутствующих, я аж сам удивился.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А куда Касатка делся? Давно не видно..


Никуда не делся, просто прибавилось у него работы, по командировкам мотается...

----------


## Redan



----------


## b737

Да ради бога, мне от вашего уважения, ни тепло, ни холодно, ровно как и от вашего присутствия, или отсутствия на данном форуме, особенно учитывая ваш старческий гонор.

Тема закрыта.
__________________
Одинаковое одинаковому-рознь
---------------
Ничего и не ожидал от этого околоавиационного щенка. Жаль только, что этого хамовитого админа нельзя забанить.

----------


## Nazar

> Ничего и не ожидал от этого околоавиационного щенка.


Я вам не СОБЕС, уважаемый, что-бы вы от меня что-то ожидали.
A я ожидал именно этого от старого, авиационного пса.
Позволю вам напомнить, уважаемый, что хамить первым, начали вы, и далеко не в этой ветке, но видимо не успокоившись в осознании своей вселенской значимости, решили продолжить, выдержав паузу по  по-станиславскому.
А еще позволю себе вам напомнить, что модерирую я этот форум не первый год и не его один, и на этом форуме, ровно как и на моем сайте, далеко не одна и не две тысячи человек и с абсолютным большинством из них, у меня нормальные, с кем-то товарищеские, с кем-то дружеские, с кем-то рабочие, с кем-то просто отношения, такие люди как вы, считающие себя всеми и вся, появлялись и появляться будут, я им не удивляюсь.

Поверьте, я знал и знаю массу людей, если уж вы заговорили о летчиках, в качестве которых, вы им и в подметки не годитесь, в том числе и в вашей высокомерной манере общения и с ними у меня, как не странно это будет для вас, отличные отношения.
Так может стоит задуматься о себе, о том что не всегда дело в окружающих? Если не поздно, конечно.



> Жаль только, что этого хамовитого админа нельзя забанить.



Вы ошибаетесь, в своем блаженном неведении, можно меня забанить и я об этом уже писал, но повторять для вас не собираюсь.

Продолжайте в том-же духе. Удачи.

----------


## An-Z

> Ничего и не ожидал от этого околоавиационного щенка. Жаль только, что этого хамовитого админа нельзя забанить.


Зато вас можно.. как то свежее без старческого пердежа..

----------


## Марат

Высокомерие - не лучшее качество человека. По Библии - гордыня тяжкий грех. Я недавно на сайте, но такого уважительного и товарищеского отношения к себе со стороны администраторов и модераторов (правда не знаю функции этих уважаемых должностей), для которых я неизвестная личность, не ожидал. Спасибо товарищу NAZARу отдельно и всем Администраторам и Модераторам. Уважаемый Боинг 737, Вы неправы.

P.S.: Уважаемый Боинг 737, моё мнение сложилось после прочтения Ваших высказываний на сайте.

----------

